# CWM 5.8.3.4 recovery released



## Nandrew (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone know what's new about it yet?

http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201


----------



## Nandrew (Jun 12, 2011)

I tried it. I don't recommend it.

Cons: It errors on backing up the boot.img and therefore will not backup.

Pros: It does flash zips, and best of all reboot to recovery works from the power menu!

I already flashed back to 5.8.2.0.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201


----------



## Vanto (Apr 25, 2012)

Nandrew said:


> I tried it. I don't recommend it.
> 
> Cons: It errors on backing up the boot.img and therefore will not backup.
> 
> ...


... so We'll have to contact Koush (the Dev)
anyone's ?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nandrew (Jun 12, 2011)

Of course! He hasn't responded. I would try too. I tried both email and twitter.


----------



## RAZNKANE (Apr 22, 2012)

Just root unlocked mine and flashed this recovery and back up is broke. Don't recommend at all I reverted to 
5820 that works fine for me. I've notice these tablets are diff than phones. If i find something new that comes out I recommend waiting for others to try them first before flashing

Sent from my Transformer Prime using RootzWiki


----------



## Striatum_bdr (Apr 25, 2012)

RAZNKANE said:


> Just root unlocked mine and flashed this recovery and back up is broke. Don't recommend at all I reverted to
> 5820 that works fine for me. I've notice these tablets are diff than phones. If i find something new that comes out I recommend waiting for others to try them first before flashing
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime using RootzWiki


It's a well known fact, you should have save your time by reading this thread before.


----------

